# EOS R vs 7D ll Focusing



## Donde (Sep 10, 2018)

I wonder if the focusing system of the new EOS R would offer an advantage over that of the 7D ll when trying to lock on to a bird in a leafy tree using the 400 5.6.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 10, 2018)

There is a possibility but in order for that it would need one of two thing.
A smaller focus point that would not be as affected by branches or a smarter focusing system that can tell you want to focus beyond the branches.

Another way you may be able to get past the branches is to set your limiter on the 400 5:6 to the 8.5m setting. This way it won't focus on anything closer. This of course will only exclude any branches closer than 8.5m.


----------



## Donde (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for that zombi. It will be interesting to read if somebody tries that combo.


----------



## Donde (Sep 13, 2018)

In reviewing the published info I don't see that the EOS R has a spot focus option.


----------

